# Quality Breeder Labrador ND,MN,SD area



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Looking for a quality Labrador breeder with upcoming fall/winter litters. Looking for some combination of titles, FC, AFC, MH so on so on. Please respond to post or PM if you have opinions/experience with any breeders. Prefer to stay around ND, SD, MN area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a great 8 1/2 month old black male I got from Windsor Kennels in Crookston, MN. A stud dog there by the name of Milo has a good pedigree. My pup was a Milo x Asia pup of which the kennel has another litter due from them 10/1/06. I haven't put nearly as much training as he should have for his age and he's been performing superbly! Most of the credit, I believe, should be credited to his genetics.

You can check out their website at www.windsorkennels.com or http://www.windsorkennels.com/pedigree1.cfm for upcoming litter infor and pedigree.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Give this guy a call He does a great job.Lowell Mullenhauer
5351 Austin Rd
Owatanna, MN 55056
507-475-0615

[email protected]


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I also suggest checking out Windsor Kennels. I have a 6.5 month old yellow lab that retrieved his first duck last weekend. And to be honest with you, I have not worked with him that much. Chris at Windsor Kennels produces great looking labs with awesome instincts and good customer service. I highly recommend looking into them.


----------



## schmaltzie (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have a litter of yellow pups ready to go home mid December. My female is out of Sauk River Retrievers and the male is from Cashman Kennels.

PM me if you would like more info.

Colin


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 1 1/2 year old female from Turkey Creek Labradors in Lake Benton, MN, and have been very pleased with our dog, as well as the breeders.

http://turkeycreeklabradors.com/


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I also would recommend Turkey Creek. I have a one year old from there and she has been great. Very good on ducks, haven't been pheasant hunting yet. Good people and good dogs.


----------

